# Constipated Puppies



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

Our pups are 13 days old they have been constipated for a few days now,we took them to vets on Friday who gave them Lacctalose 0.1ml twice daily.
They have been doing small amounts of poo and only once a day,i dont think they are doing enough because they are still straining and moaning,my arms are aching with trying to stimulate i am trying for over 30 mins per puppy every hour.They were back at the vets today who increased the dose to 0.2ml 3 times a day i just hope this does the trick.It is so frustrating when i cant help them poor mites.Anyone got any advice?:confused5:


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

There are lots of different factors in what is causing or potentially causing this firstly you have been to the vets so I'd say don't panic.
Second is mum feeding ? and how big is the litter and what breed if they are thriving then once a day can be enough.
At that age the system starts to change and can affect regularity so if they seem to be going less for example.
It is also cold try if possible to raise the temp underneath their stomachs some hot water bottles under blankets.
Checking its not too hot if you have a lamp also as the stools harden with change they can become uncomfortable, how are you stimulating .
Warm cotton wool is sometimes too small and a warm soft cloth is better if mum is stimulating too then they could be sore ? 
I found on ours we panicked the moment anything changed and worried ourselves silly .
If your vet checked them and gave lactose just to get things moving I should imagine they are in good health.
It's scary but keep a close eye and keep doing your best nature will do the rest good luck.


Edit: not a criticism but 30 mins every hour is too much their bottoms may become sore although cotton wool etc is soft dogs don't wipe  that could be the cause of moaning.
Vets can be a bit vauge and its usually because they are content with the health of the pup try leaving for a good few hours.
Then gently with circular motions rubbing and feeling the belly if you can feel churning gently rub the tummy as the churning is air which will push out what needs to come.
If they haven't been for 24hrs + then up the game and talk to vet again.
My breed is bullmastiff and they did small pops and decided to not go for a whole day once so don't stress yourself


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the reply
My breed is Bull Terrier.Pups have a heat mat so tummies should be warm.
Mum is feeding but only stimulating for wee she gives up before poo even though she wants to eat the poo if we get any.
The pups are thriving and very active the only problem is the poo or lack of it.
I have just spent the last hour and half trying to stimulate 6 pups with only one of them producing the smallest poo.Today is worming day so hopefully that may make them loose.I am so frustrated !!!! :mad2:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't know if this will help but sweet potato is supposed to be good for easing constipation, maybe cook and blend some and try that? Only a tiny amount per pup though.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

What are you feeding mum on? Maybe an idea to look into her diet as changing it slightly may help change her milk & help the pups.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

If they haven't been weened sweet potato will cause problems the natural sugar content would cause upset.
I would try if you are considering solid Iams weening dry mixed with formula and served tepid via a syringe.
Lactolose solution is a strange thing as dogs can't process lactose but maybe its a dog formula.

Edit; what is the consistency of the stool when they do go ?


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

Are they having any sort of supplement, ie. Royal Canin milk, Welpi.... I have found that always makes my pups constipated and before you ask I do measure it all correctly. I now use goats milk, right from birth if need be, not had a constipated pup or one with runny bottom since I started using it.


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

Puppies now on 2 solid meals a day,sloppy scarambled eggs mixed with goats milk in the morning and baby rice also with goats milk in the evening.They are still on Lactulose 3 x daily and still struggling to poo they all pooed yesterday some of them twice but today cant get any of them to poo.Is there anything i could give them to make them looser? They are straining when i stimulate but most of the time theres no result.Maybe sloppy weetabix or Porridge would help any ideas please
P.S they are 20 days old today


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Fluids are going to be really important to them especially if they are constipated, at that age feeding from mum is still the most important meal.
We started weaning at 3 weeks old onto royal canin mother & pup soaked and mushed with goats milk given to them slightly warmed, 1 meal a day for 1 week, then upped it to two meals slowly making it less milky! I'd take it slowly with the food as you don't want to wean to quickly as I think it will just cause them to be even more constipated.


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

they are still being fed by mum every couple of hours,they were feeding from her every hour day and night that is why i started the scrambled egg.Poor mum was exhausted.I just wondered if i could replace one meal with weetabix or porridge if that would be better for constipation.


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

That seems alot, do you think your girl looks full between feeds, have you checked her teats to see if they are all ok and you can get milk from them, just wondering if the constipations due to her not producing enough milk if they are so hungry & needing to feed so often. I'd maybe look at topping them up with some formula giving them a bowl after each feed (ours use to get Lactol) personally I think fluids the key to fixing constipation. Got to remember as your weaning her milk will become even less.


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

They seem to be getting milk,always content after feed and all thriving putting on lots of weight.


----------

